# A/C = One happy puppy!



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My mom and I own a West Highland White Terrier/Havanese mix named Edward. He is the cutest little dog, and most definitely wears his emotions on his sleeve. :lol: 

I'm located in WI, and we had a nasty heat wave this week (92 degrees on average, 105+ with the heat index). I have been staying at my mom's house with Mildred so we can both relax in her Central Air, and I witnessed the cutest thing ever. Edward came in from going potty, ran through the kitchen to the living room, sprawled out on his tummy with all of this legs sticking out, then rolled onto his back and stayed there for a good 20 minutes, just enjoying the cool air. Haha. He is so funny. And spoiled!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie!! 

Funny, but that's just what I did the other day after yard work! :lol: He's cuter though.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

aww cutie!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Thanks, guys. He is spoiled rotten, and my mom thinks it's funny. I find it a little ridiculous, but funny all the same.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I am in Wisconsin too, and I have to say the heat we've had sure has been hard. My dogs LOVE to be outside, but last week they would go outside, do their "business" and run for the door to come back in. Such a change for them! Usually I am calling them in after awhile. Your picture is TOO cute! You are right, he's a happy looking guy in that picture.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

He's is so cute! We have a Havanese mix too. But Teddy Is havanese/shih shz ( I think that's how you spell it)


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

beautsbelle said:


> I am in Wisconsin too, and I have to say the heat we've had sure has been hard. My dogs LOVE to be outside, but last week they would go outside, do their "business" and run for the door to come back in. Such a change for them! Usually I am calling them in after awhile. Your picture is TOO cute! You are right, he's a happy looking guy in that picture.


The heat was literally making me sick! I don't remember ever going through such a long, nasty heat wave! Ick



hedgiegirl1214 said:


> He's is so cute! We have a Havanese mix too. But Teddy Is havanese/shih shz ( I think that's how you spell it)


Does Teddy look anything like Eddy? :lol: I haven't seen a whole lot of Havanese mixes!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, he kinda does. but he's gray and black, and his hair isn't as curly.


----------

